
Choosing the best travel dates on Skyscanner - suexianhor
https://medium.com/@suexianhor/skyscanner-choosing-the-best-travel-dates-f59dbae249bb
======
wjnc
If anything, this is as good as it gets with regards to a modern jobhunt.
First response is from Skyscanner!

For us 'flexible' travellers, it's even harder than the story suggests. I have
4+ international airports with 1,5 hours drive. A long time ago Kayak would
let me enter three of them at the same time, for their matrix-look. So I had
flexible departure, flexible dates to one destination. Skyscanner gives me
flexible dates, from one airport to the other. The true beauty (for me) would
be flexible from, flexible to, flexible dates. Perhaps even with some

I usually solve this by tweaking the url until it hurts and then running
multiple search for a first pruning. Then zooming in on a few well priced
trips.

